# A South African Home Affairs Doozy!!



## bokbabe (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi all!

I have just gotten off the phone from the DHA (0800601190) and I wanted to share this doozy of a conversation with you!!

Firstly, I'll give a little background info.... We moved here 3 months ago today from the UK. Before we left the UK, we applied for permanent residence (we have been married 6 yrs) AND a temporary spousal permit for hubby (I am a saffer). We got the temporary back in time and so all was well. Hubby found a job quickly and so we tottered off to the home affairs in Pretoria (decided to go straight to the source to shorten the time it takes) to apply for a work permit endorsement. We did this at the end of April. Luckily his work didn't mind him starting without his permit and so life went on. Then, mid may he got an email from home affairs in London saying that his leave to remain was ready to collect!! What a surprise! As far as we were concerned, it would take 12-18 months. We emailed back and asked if it could be sent to Pretoria as we were here already and they agreed. Soooo when we got the sms yesterday saying permit was ready for collection, we didn't know whether it was the work one or the permanent residence one.... cue todays call to DHA:

ME: can I give you a ref no pls?

HER: What did you apply for and when did apply for it.

ME: (gave story as above)

HER: when did your husband get his temporary residence?

ME: April

HER: well, he can't get Permanent Residence till he has held it 5 years.

ME: Huh? Um, we applied for it in the UK and only got temp res as a by product! Also, we have been married 6 years.

HER: Give me the ref no *puts me on hold*

HER: when did your husband get his temp res?

ME: APRIL!!!

HER: What's his passport no? *puts me on hold*

HER: His temporary residence/spousal visa is ready

ME:??? Que? He already has one! We need the Work Permit Endorsement!!!

HER: Well, I can't see if that is on it from this side, I can just see that his temp res spousal visa is ready, you will just have to go fetch it and see.

ME: Okaaaaay

HER: But the permanent residency will not go through, as he needs to have temp res for 5 consecutive years before applying and it doesn't matter how long you have been married.

ME: Whatever! I don't really care anyway, as long as he can work and live here!!

HER: Anything else I can help you with?

ME: (in my head) Well, you could help me with what I first asked you about 5 minutes ago (out loud) No thanks.

HER: Have a nice afternoon!

Sooooo, suffice to say that I was more confused after that call than before!! Can't wait to go to Pretoria now and see what awaits us after 2 hours of queuing! Woe betide them if there is no work permit at the end of that queue!!!!!


----------

